

Is android the next big gaming platform? - tapan_pandita

With the kickstarter success of Ouya and Gamestick and the announcement of project shield from Nvidia, is android set to become the next big gaming platform?
======
UnoriginalGuy
No.

Android is powerful and technologically able to be the next big gaming
platform, but unfortunately it remains too fragmented.

When someone writes a Nintendo 3DS game for example they have to develop the
game and then test/QA it against a very small selection of systems (four or
five).

When someone does the same thing on Android they have to test it against
several thousand devices, and if they miss any one device people will leave
negative reviews and it might sink the whole project (see every EA game on
Android ever).

Plus, Android as a gaming device has some control issues to overcome. There
are only certain kind of games that work well using on-screen controls and
even if a sub-set of the market has a physical controller you cannot presume
that in the design.

Essentially the only way "Android" could become a good gaming platform is with
a massive lock-down. You'd have to develop a device, with its own market, and
physical controls. Then lock out every app that isn't working within that
strict ecosystem. Kind of like the "Valve Box."

But once you do that it isn't really the "Android" ecosystem any more, since
instead you have now developed your own ecosystem with certain assured
characteristics (e.g. hardware power, 3D support, physical controllers, etc).

------
ZeroGravitas
The key element seems to be the embrace of game controllers by android, e.g.
you can already plug'n'play with XBox and Playstation controllers:

[http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/feature.asp?t=how_to&c=4522...](http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/feature.asp?t=how_to&c=45227)

which apple seems to be fighting, even preventing iOS specific controllers if
they're not tied to specifc apps:

[http://kotaku.com/5947934/the-first-apple+approved-ipad-
ipho...](http://kotaku.com/5947934/the-first-apple+approved-ipad-iphone-and-
ipod-game-pad-is-one-small-step-for-ios-gaming)

The controller market is a little bit, ahem, fragmented, but generally seems
to be converging on the PS3 style since it allows the double analogue sticks
to operate pinch, zoom, rotate and other two finger gestures. Compare Archos
tablet with gaming controls, their tv-box with gaming controls, and the new
Nvidia portable console:

[http://www.archos.com/img/products/gamepad/dwd/Ambience-
corn...](http://www.archos.com/img/products/gamepad/dwd/Ambience-
corner_HD_01.jpg)

[http://media.begeek.fr/2013/01/ARCHOS_TV_Connect_TV_touch_re...](http://media.begeek.fr/2013/01/ARCHOS_TV_Connect_TV_touch_remote_nowrmk.jpg)

[http://i0.wp.com/hypebeast.com/image/2013/01/nvidia-
unveils-...](http://i0.wp.com/hypebeast.com/image/2013/01/nvidia-unveils-
tegra-4-powered-android-portable-gaming-console-project-shield-1.jpg?w=1410)

Though interestingly Nyko only just released a couple of handsets build for
Nvidia chips and in collaboration with Nvidia that use the XBox 360 layout of
having the dpad as a secondary to the analogue.

------
primitur
I didn't used to think so, but then I got my Nexus 7 paired up with my
iControlpad gamepad, and I really honestly cannot think of a better setup for
gaming fun .. its just such a neat package. So, I've bought quite a few
Android games lately .. maybe I'm not representative, but it certainly feels
to me that this could be a viable platform, if properly embraced.

------
r3demon
It is already a big gaming platform, you can't ignore such a huge market.
Unfortunately, high quality games are not there yet, but it gives a bit more
time for the smaller studios to make something fresh.

~~~
dotborg
is it worth to spend 10s of milions of dollars on high quality game for
android ecosystem?

------
idea_shot
No.

